# Edibles without decarb



## KonopCh (Feb 28, 2018)

Is there any other way to make butter/oil/RSO/tincture without decarb? Or with less smelly decarb? Any tricks? I can't afford smell all around the house.

Maybe some kief with pantyhose and then decarb? Less smelly or it's not worth because of lower yield?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 28, 2018)

I never decarb when making my butter and haven't received a complaint yet.
Cheers


----------



## KonopCh (Feb 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I never decarb when making my butter and haven't received a complaint yet.
> Cheers


So please explain more.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 28, 2018)

Not sure how to explain it more then saying I never decarb when making butter and it works just fine.
Cheers


----------



## KonopCh (Feb 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Not sure how to explain it more then saying I never decarb when making butter and it works just fine.
> Cheers


So... you just cook your butter with plant matter... how long, what temps? What's ratio of plant matter and butter? How you then bake cookies or whatever (temp, time)?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 28, 2018)

Your question was about decarbing and smell. 
Lots of great write ups on making butter. the search function on this website and google are wondrous things. 
My point was you do not need to decarb the weed first.
Cheers and goodluck


----------



## KonopCh (Feb 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your question was about decarbing and smell.
> Lots of great write ups on making butter. the search function on this website and google are wondrous things.
> My point was you do not need to decarb the weed first.
> Cheers and goodluck


Well, I change that question and question further.
But okay, thanks for nothing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 28, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> Well, I change that question and question further.
> But okay, thanks for nothing.


How is this for nothing? Stop being fucking lazy and go search the information you are looking for.


----------



## KonopCh (Feb 28, 2018)

Forum is for sharing information. If you're a dick, you don't have to answer if you don't like thread. Go away with your junk.


----------



## tywashere (Feb 28, 2018)

Move out of your parents house and you should be able to get away with a bit more.


----------



## KonopCh (Feb 28, 2018)

tywashere said:


> Move out of your parents house and you should be able to get away with a bit more.


Yea, and move other neighbours to the other city. Better - move whole city to other city.


----------



## b1rd2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi KonopCh-

If you intent to bake your goods, then you should be fine without decarbing. That should take place during the baking process. I also understand that the flower can be decarbed during the infusion process from the heat from the crock-pot. I don't have first had an experience with doing that, but I have had many edibles that were not decarbed first and they were fine.

There are other methods, such as doing a Sous Vide Decarboxylation (water bath), but that's kind of a thing. Perhaps a cheap toaster over, plugged in someplace outside might be a better way.

Good luck ~


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 1, 2018)

Decarbing is baking in the oven for about 40 minutes, and yes it smells. But putting bud into butter and cooking it for 3 HOURS is also quite fragrant, for a much longer time.

FYI - anyone I've ever read about who didn't decarb before making edibles, when they actually did decarb said the difference in buzz was substantial.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your question was about decarbing and smell.
> Lots of great write ups on making butter. the search function on this website and google are wondrous things.
> My point was you do not need to decarb the weed first.
> Cheers and goodluck


You are boiling your bud in water with butter? How is that not decarbing it?


----------



## KonopCh (Mar 1, 2018)

b1rd2 said:


> Hi KonopCh-
> 
> If you intent to bake your goods, then you should be fine without decarbing. That should take place during the baking process. I also understand that the flower can be decarbed during the infusion process from the heat from the crock-pot. I don't have first had an experience with doing that, but I have had many edibles that were not decarbed first and they were fine.
> 
> ...


But I must use the same temp and time, right? Is there any scientific data for comparing that method with one where you decarb first in oven?


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 2, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> Is there any scientific data for comparing that method with one where you decarb first in oven?


There was an Austrian study done on the effects of heat to stored cannabis, and it found that the maximum amount of THC-A was converted to THC-d9 after a 3 hour period at 212F. That same study demonstrated that after 1 hour, the THC-A conversion reached 90% of it's max conversion rate.

What does this mean?

This means that you can toss your cannabis in mason jars, boil those fuckers in water for an hour, and you'll be pretty damn close to being at 90% of your maximum conversion rate. There will be practically zero odor as the cannabis will be sealed in the jars. From there you can toss the cannabis into recipes as is, or use it to infuse fats like butter or coconut oil. Sadly, there is practically zero scientific data on infusing fats with THC, but we do have a lot of practical experience in the community at large.


----------



## KonopCh (Mar 2, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> There was an Austrian study done on the effects of heat to stored cannabis, and it found that the maximum amount of THC-A was converted to THC-d9 after a 3 hour period at 212F. That same study demonstrated that after 1 hour, the THC-A conversion reached 90% of it's max conversion rate.
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> This means that you can toss your cannabis in mason jars, boil those fuckers in water for an hour, and you'll be pretty damn close to being at 90% of your maximum conversion rate. There will be practically zero odor as the cannabis will be sealed in the jars. From there you can toss the cannabis into recipes as is, or use it to infuse fats like butter or coconut oil. Sadly, there is practically zero scientific data on infusing fats with THC, but we do have a lot of practical experience in the community at large.


But there is gas in jar, so it can explode. I guess then you need a big fat mason jar.
But I was thinking about side by side study of decarbing first and last. I guess it's not done yet.


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 2, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> But there is gas in jar, so it can explode.


That's a possibility, however, not very probable. A lot of people have been using their ovens to decarb in mason jars at higher temps without issue, so doing the same at lower temps should reduce the chance of breakage even further.



KonopCh said:


> But I was thinking about side by side study of decarbing first and last. I guess it's not done yet.


If you find something, let me know, because I've looked and haven't found shit. High Times magazine did a stoner-tier test on cannabutter techniques and sent samples to two different labs for testing resulting in two completely different set of results, which means their test was worthless. The only thing of value that came out of it was that they showed no difference between a sample that was simmered for 3 hours from one simmered for 6, which leads me to believe that the long ass simmer times people are using is completely unnecessary, if not detrimental.


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 2, 2018)

You have answers right here at your fingertips. Search out articles here on Rollitup from people who USED TO cook without decarbing and thought their edibles were just fine, then tried decarbing before baking, then compared the relative buzz of each. And why not do it yourself and see which one is stronger. No arguments, no 'mine is better than yours'. Just try it.


----------



## KonopCh (Mar 2, 2018)

@Wilksey yea, I know this test from HTM. However, it's quite good and give us some more "scientific" directions how to do it. I know it's not cheap to do it.
Thank you for kind conversation here! All the best!

@Dan Drews yea, that is currently the best option. However, I am precise guy and I am looking for evidence/science behind it. "It gets you stoned" just isn't my answer I am looking for.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Mar 3, 2018)

you can extract into oil in a large pot with a lid on and the stovetop fan on. It only kinda smells and doesnt really make it out of the doors or windows. Just be mindful. Maybe do some spring cleaning too. If you want to decarb the oil after extraction, you can do that too. But remember oil holds heat better than water so the temp of the oil can get kinda hot. A thermometer is good. I will let it get to 260F for 20-30 minutes.

you will see the oil bubble some, that is the carboxyl breaking down into co2 and H2o i think


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2018)

Stop overthinking!!! I've made cannabutter for over 20 years , slow cooker , water , couple blocks of butter, leaf, bud, stems ,get it in pot ( wet or dry ) . Medium setting for 3 hrs, strain & squeeze out threw cheese cloth , careful its hot ! . Leave in fridge overnight,strain water off, use butter as indicated in recipe for muffins ect = as good as it gets


----------



## KonopCh (Mar 8, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Stop overthinking!!! I've made cannabutter for over 20 years , slow cooker , water , couple blocks of butter, leaf, bud, stems ,get it in pot ( wet or dry ) . Medium setting for 3 hrs, strain & squeeze out threw cheese cloth , careful its hot ! . Leave in fridge overnight,strain water off, use butter as indicated in recipe for muffins ect = as good as it gets


Yea, but I don't want to go that way. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pinkykey (Mar 25, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> Is there any other way to make butter/oil/RSO/tincture without decarb? Or with less smelly decarb? Any tricks? I can't afford smell all around the house.
> 
> Maybe some kief with pantyhose and then decarb? Less smelly or it's not worth because of lower yield?


I'm new but here's my 2 cents... I decarb before making cannabutter. I noticed a considerably different high when decarbing for my edibles vs not.

To cut the smell I use a trager smoker outdoors. The applewood smoker pellets cover the smell of the mj while it's cookin'. But a trager can be used just like an oven. I've used my bbq grill but it still smelled. So far the smoker wins and no, the bud doesn't taste like applewood when it's done.

No stinkin up or heating up my house either!


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 21, 2018)

I've been experimenting with decarbs for a few years. And for me it's better with the decarb, much better if you ask me. I've used the same bud for multiple batches and the decarbed batch is always always better. I decarb at 300F for 15 minutes. Nice and quick. Temp is very important, I don't know how controlled that pellet stove is. I tried it in a toaster oven with temp control and it was impossible to get it to stay at the right temp.
And I cover the tray with foil and have a good seal to help with the stink. It helps a bit but it's still pretty strong. Try it out and don't forget the lecithin when you make the oil or butter.


----------



## Subu (May 20, 2018)

If you make cannabutter with water, weed & butter it won't smell at all during or afterwards. Baking in the oven will create a smell.


----------



## Dan Drews (May 21, 2018)

Subu said:


> If you make cannabutter with water, weed & butter it won't smell at all during or afterwards. Baking in the oven will create a smell.


Yes, making cannabutter does have a smell as it cooks. And yes, so does decarbing cannabis in the oven. The point is your edibles will be much stronger if you decarb, and you can always air out your house. I can decarb and infuse cannabutter until late in the evening, leave the windows open overnight, and wake up to no smell in the morning.


----------



## TaranisNonas (May 25, 2018)

First of all invest in two fans. 1 to put just about 2 ft outside the entry into kitchen and if you have another area the smell travels use other fan to blow out another window. I do this and have a renter in my basement suite and their place never smells, even during decarbing. Also, I hope you are decarbing your weed before use as you will get the stronger product to work with. I decarb always as when you have bud or shake its on THC-A form decarbing it changes it to just THC which gets you high or body stone depending, I put the oven on 215 F and slowly decarb the bud ( you do want to trim it down into a shake, this allows you to decarb all sides of the smaller pieces. I grind mine in an adjustable coffee grinder and put on the most course grind and tap it 2 maybe 3 times. Then take parchment paper. Line a metal baking pan with it. Spread your medium ground weed on pan evenly, then I check after 10 mins, then quickly every 5 mins. What you want is your weed to be just lightly nutty brown. Time can vary depending on how "wet", " sticky" "dry" and "strain". Once just turning nutty brown pull out of the oven. SLOWER IS BETTER SO TAKE YOUR TIME) NOW, to make your butter, #1 never add water to your butter, NEVER EVER. (I've never tried any that was made with water with the butter or the water & crockpot method that was worth even using that's how poor quality it was and a friend lost about 400.00 of chemo strain and had to use what they made into edibles. So when you melt your butter or clarified butter (its about 12.00 a jar but I mix with regular butter as well. But it boosts the strength of my butter as well as soy letchin(can find in any whole foods or try a cooking store, it also boosts your butter, just need a teaspoon & its cheap)) you want to keep the temp low. I use the #2 setting on the stovetop. You just want to see tiny bubbles around the edges. Then take your decarbed weed and add to your butter. Get a stool and music lol and sit down for about 1.5-2.0 hrs to stir. 
I know there is some concern about some people are getting lighter colored butter, I found that this last batch was 1.75 oz in 1&3/4 lb butter. (I like to make capsules sized 00 you can order cheap from pharmacy. About 7.00 for 500 caps. I use for medicine) if you want to fill a bunch of capsules fast and the tops (only 3/4 full or cant get caps together.) I took a scrap piece of wood and a drill bit the same size as my capsules and drilled like 100 holes. 50 for bottom half 50 for the tops of caps. Then I take a syringe, you can get at the pharmacy for giving kids meds. I melt it slowly in a hot cup of water then fill my caps. I can do 50 in like 15 mins. Then after you filled them all, throw in fridge or freezer for 5 mins to let them set up some then it takes just 5 mins to put them together. So 50 caps, I take 3 a day. It lasts awhile and anything I may have dripped over lands on the board and I can scrape it clean after a while. Please, I realize everyone does what works best so dont shoot the messenger as this way of doing it has never failed me not one time. Also, if your caps look bright green and not dark green be careful as it doesn't always mean the darker the better. I used 3 different strains on my batch i just made and 1st time came out lighter green but potency is in the "are my eyes melting" range lol. I noticed that all 3 indica strains and bud i used were all lighter in color than some others ive had. To be honest i like the lighter green better, yes higher odor but less taste but i deffo didnt loose out on strength, so dont stress, if you did everything correctly, it should be fine, fyi i licked the spoon about half of what i usuallydo when making and i had to have a friend make me up somecaps for the night, i couldntfeel my eyes and yes, im very careful nottoo as im allergic to the plant hence why dont smoke it andcaps/butterlasts me longer than baking with it. But i use the dank in brownies, the brand with highest amountof oil called for as i have coco infused oil to, better for baking but save those dank balls,there is still alot of oil in it,so much so, i laugh when she said he/she puked from vapors. I did that after taking 2caps of what i just made the other day and 1&1/2 brownies i made from dank and i was on my face, thank the anti motion sickness over thecounter med,it will help but use with caution as mj repressess your breathing slightly, so i take zero reaposibility for that mention of gravol is what we have hear and can get in childrens strength. Cheers, i hope some of this helped ppl..ive been making my own butter for about 4 yrs, i havebeen helping out pharmaciesas it will be available soon and hopefully ins will cover if med


----------



## Subu (Jun 12, 2018)

Dan Drews said:


> Yes, making cannabutter does have a smell as it cooks. And yes, so does decarbing cannabis in the oven. The point is your edibles will be much stronger if you decarb, and you can always air out your house. I can decarb and infuse cannabutter until late in the evening, leave the windows open overnight, and wake up to no smell in the morning.


When I made cannabutter there was a mild smell of weed coming directly from the saucepan but it didn't stink up the room at all. The type of smell that is pretty much immediately gone when you're done making it.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Sep 28, 2019)

Late to the party but why does everyoje need to be an asshole?? I see it everywhere on here.. Retards actinf like,since they grew weed a few times they know everything and their way is thr best.. He asked a question and y'all jump,down his throat sayijg he didn't research.. What the fuck is thr point of Rollitup if we cant ask a fucking question?????


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 29, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Late to the party but why does everyoje need to be an asshole?? I see it everywhere on here.. Retards actinf like,since they grew weed a few times they know everything and their way is thr best.. He asked a question and y'all jump,down his throat sayijg he didn't research.. What the fuck is thr point of Rollitup if we cant ask a fucking question?????


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Sep 29, 2019)

In not cut out for online shit talking. I'd rather get their ip address . find them and burn their house down with everyone inside... Just to make a point lol


----------



## Rayi (Sep 29, 2019)

Decarbed in Mason jar. I put a cookie sheet on middle rack with a moist towel to keep it from moving. 230 F for an hour. Take out of the oven and put on a towel. Open after jar has cooled and the smell will be minimal


----------



## grapenut2457 (Sep 29, 2019)

Buy a cheap toaster oven and decarb outside on a breezy day or at 1AM....done.


----------



## grapenut2457 (Sep 29, 2019)

I have decarbed at work in a toaster oven then made oil in a crockpot all in an afternoons work....no one knew.


----------



## Rayi (Sep 29, 2019)

I want to work where you do


----------



## It's not oregano (Sep 30, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> Buy a cheap toaster oven and decarb outside on a breezy day or at 1AM....done.


That is my way of making edibles too - wait until it is forecast to be hammering it down with rain, or blowing a gale for a few hours, then get up at stupid o'clock in the morning and get smelly. Nobody is out and about outside to smell anything and the wind gets rid of any smells pretty much instantly.


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 4, 2019)

Dan Drews said:


> FYI - anyone I've ever read about who didn't decarb before making edibles, when they actually did decarb said the difference in buzz was substantial.


"the difference in the buzz was substantial" -- how was it *different*?



Pinkykey said:


> I decarb before making cannabutter. I noticed a considerably different high when decarbing for my edibles vs not.


"I noticed a considerably different high" -- how was the high *different*?


I can't smoke, so I've been making butter and tincture for years. I've never decarb'd for butter, 4 hours in the crock pot at 180-200º and 40 minutes in the oven a 325º seems to be sufficient. I make my brownies as "doses" of meds, so they are so potent that I cut each 2" x 2" brownie square into 16 pieces, and each piece is enough to get me high.

So I'm wondering if decarb'ing makes it stronger, because I definitely do not need my butter to be any stronger -- or -- if it changes the nature of the high somehow?


EDIT: I just noticed that the people I quoted haven't been on the site in months and they were old posts, so if anyone else has any comments on this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Dana61 (Oct 4, 2019)

I decarb in a Mason jar. Just put ground cannabis in it , put lid on, lay jar on its side.Slid it in the oven. No smell.


----------



## Rayi (Oct 5, 2019)

Also can make oil tincture or butter in same jar so easy clean up and less loss of tricombes


----------



## waytoofaded (Oct 15, 2019)

Dana61 said:


> I decarb in a Mason jar. Just put ground cannabis in it , put lid on, lay jar on its side.Slid it in the oven. No smell.


This is the best way by far.

The main benefits of decarbing if youre going to cook with it anyways is that you will get rid of alot of chlorophyll/green taste. Decarbed bud is brown because theres none or very little left, leaving for a superior end product wether baking or cooking with it. Unless you enjoy that green taste, thats the only time you wouldnt want to decarb.


----------



## tpdeharts (Nov 14, 2019)

KonopCh said:


> Forum is for sharing information. If you're a dick, you don't have to answer if you don't like thread. Go away with your junk.


right on K


----------



## tpdeharts (Nov 14, 2019)

TPs Canna oil
heres how I make mine pre heat overn 240 degrees -add 7gr caan to plylex dish spread evenly cover in foil very tightly--40 mintes in oven---remove from oven (keep foil on) cool 30 minutes while crock pot with 1 cup cocnut oil preheats (160-220degrees) - add canna to oil-slowly stir in - *8-*12hours stir every 30 minites - * longer sets in oil more potent - strain & refridge till gets solid ---then cut into portions I store mine in freezer keep air tight --- this from what I read & pratcce very awsom results plzzz reviw & add


----------



## EAR1974 (Dec 1, 2019)

If someone takes cannabis decarbed and the same cannabis not put through decarb cooked into whatever ..cookies for instance ,Then try one or two of one kind,later one or two of the other...and compare.This seems to be the fastest way to see if it works for urself,since most of us must feel high to believe it gets u high or have relief to have belief.Thats about the only way to make someone understand the difference or if there is not one.Peace


----------



## GGsgoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Dan Drews said:


> You have answers right here at your fingertips. Search out articles here on Rollitup from people who USED TO cook without decarbing and thought their edibles were just fine, then tried decarbing before baking, then compared the relative buzz of each. And why not do it yourself and see which one is stronger. No arguments, no 'mine is better than yours'. Just try it.


Got a client who doesn't want the Psychotropic effects. Doing it your way, do you still get the head high? Thank you for your knowledge!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2020)

GGsgoods said:


> Got a client who doesn't want the Psychotropic effects. Doing it your way, do you still get the head high? Thank you for your knowledge!


They should try juicing fresh buds. It’s an effective way to consume large amounts of THC with little to no high from my understanding. I’ve read several articles about it over the years. My older brother does it when he has fresh buds to help with conditions he has. He will juice the buds and then make a smoothly.


----------



## Kilroy2020 (Jan 28, 2020)

Been making butter and coco oil for a while. Almost always out of fresh trim. Never once decarbed and only once dry. Pressure cooker, on Stew 45min 10psi. Guesstimate 4-6oz leaf and bud, then Ice and water into a nutribullet 5-10 secs. Into cooker add a lb of oil/butter. Run twice. Usually let decompress in between. Cheese cloth and strainer. Then Cool down.


----------



## TiberiusFunk (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm willing to experiment between decarbin and not decarbing if anyone else is interested and/or are willing to add any tips or advice on accuracy, method, etc. I've got a silicone box and some 151 rum but can use cooking oil if need be. 


Pinkykey said:


> I'm new but here's my 2 cents... I decarb before making cannabutter. I noticed a considerably different high when decarbing for my edibles vs not.


What time and temp did you use when you got your first successful decarb? And was the reading w/a thermometer or the oven's reading? I'm currently trying to figure out what works best and I've got one of those silicone boxes for temp accuracy. 

I did a little over a gram at 325 for 5 min last night. 
I did 240ish for 40 min tonight.

So far, it feels like the 240f40min is up to par at least. I'll know at the end of the night, I guess.


----------



## Tincandtoke (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm a newbie

I use a silicone box that I got from the magical butter site
It has a cover and probe thermometer
I decarb at 240f (115c) for 40 minutes, the lid helps to minimize the odor, not eliminate it. You can brew some coffee or boil some spices (cinnamon) on the stove top to cover up the smell
As always there is a difference of opinion regarding covered and uncovered, just have to do what is best for your circumstance

Sorbet from my infused simple syrup, blueberry on the left peach on the right, blackberry fruit pop and some tincture
Unsure if any of this helps, always have the ardent nova in a pinch


----------



## Hobbitgoblin (Feb 7, 2022)

GreenHighlander said:


> How is this for nothing? Stop being fucking lazy and go search the information you are looking for.


This guy is an asshole


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2022)

Hobbitgoblin said:


> This guy is an asshole



How empty is your life? 

Cheers


----------

